
Photography’s New Bag of Tricks (1984) - rangibaby
https://www.nytimes.com/1984/11/04/magazine/photography-s-new-bag-of-tricks.html
======
Renaud
It's strange to see the concerns they had then (image manipulation) being
echoed today with video and the dangers of deep fakes (and related audio with
lip synchronisation).

With some perspective, it may looks like that concern about fake images has
not really become a huge concern for society and people still get caught when
they try to pass some fake as real (witness the recent roar about Nat Geo's
night sky pictures[1]).

The impact is maybe more subtle though, with some going to the extreme of
doubting photographic evidence as being fake even when it's not (moon landing
deniers, flat earthers, ...).

Technology at least introduces the potential for creating doubt in people's
mind: a way to manipulate people's emotions and opinions either by creating
fakes or rejecting real images as being fake.

[1]:[https://www.insideimaging.com.au/2019/fake-sky-photos-
outrag...](https://www.insideimaging.com.au/2019/fake-sky-photos-outrage-
astrophotographers/)

